# Java Programm für Upload von Dateien per HTTP



## jes3000 (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie ich Dateien mit einem Java 
Programm per HTTP auf einen Server laden kann?
Ich glaube das geht mit einem Multipart Post jedoch
habe ich das vorkurzem mal getestet aber irgendwie klappte
das nicht? 
Hat jemand soetwas schon versucht?
Vielen Dank
              Jes


----------



## VdA (13. Jan 2007)

du kannst mit http nix uploaden dazu gibt es ftp und da
solltest du mal hier guckenwww.programmers-corner.com/sourcecode/142
aber wie gesgt mit http keine schance sonst könnte doch jeder auf jeden Pc irgenwelchen Spam und Viren laden
da würd ich ja überlegen ob ich ins netzt gehe :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2007)

@Vda
Natürlich kann man per http Dateien hochladen  :shock: 
Und was hat das mit Viren zu tun?  ???:L


----------



## Jango (13. Jan 2007)

VdA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *du kannst mit http nix uploaden dazu gibt es ftp* und da
> solltest du mal hier guckenwww.programmers-corner.com/sourcecode/142
> aber wie gesgt mit http keine schance sonst könnte doch jeder auf jeden Pc irgenwelchen Spam und Viren laden
> da würd ich ja überlegen ob ich ins netzt gehe :wink:



HTTP und FTP sind beides Protokolle (gibt natürlich noch mehr) lies dir bitte das mal durch, wenn du es nicht glaubst:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol

Vielleicht eröffnen sich dir damit völlig neue Wege  

@ Wildcard:  Das mit den Viren meint er wahrscheinlich so:
Weil fast jede Seite mittels HTT-Protocol aufgemacht wird, und es im gesamten Netz viele Viren gibt, bezieht er das eben auf HTTP - eine andere Erklärung kann ich nicht finden...


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2007)

VdA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wie gesgt mit http keine schance sonst könnte doch jeder auf jeden Pc irgenwelchen Spam und Viren laden
> da würd ich ja überlegen ob ich ins netzt gehe :wink:


Hmm, vielleicht hat er ja aufgrund dieser neuen Informationen bei seinem Provider gekündigt und wir bekommen keine Erklärung mehr  :lol:


----------



## Jango (13. Jan 2007)

*lol*

Hab eben mal nach freien Programmen gesucht, mit denen man per HTTP uploaden kann. Das sind erschreckend wenig. FTP Clients gibts viele.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2007)

Http Upload ist auch nicht sehr populär.
Die häufigsten Anwendungen sind wohl Bilder-Upload oder Filehoster wie Rapidshare.


----------



## VdA (15. Jan 2007)

> aber wie gesgt mit http keine schance sonst könnte doch jeder auf jeden Pc irgenwelchen Spam und Viren laden
> da würd ich ja überlegen ob ich ins netzt gehe



nein ich bin immer noch online ^^ :lol: 
hab grad wieder mal ne virenmeldung gehabt vllt hat ja jemand auf meinen PC über HTTP ein Virus geladen :wink: 
gut das mit http dateien uploaden kann war mir nicht bewusst  aber klar bei youtube lädt man ja auch über http die videos hoch  :meld:


----------

